# Law Cranberry Resort in a Week



## Marcia3641 (Apr 4, 2009)

I am traveling to Ontario next week (Easter Week) and wanted to see if there is anything I shouldn't miss doing while I am there. I am for sure going to see Niagara Falls.

Marcia3641


----------



## AKE (Apr 4, 2009)

MAke sure you bring warm clothes and even mitts - it is still quite chilly in Ontario, and especially north of Toronto (today it snowed in parts of Ontario)... for sightseeing go to the CN Tower and a Blue Jays baseball game in Toronto... take the Maid of the Mist boat tour in Niagara Falls...


----------

